# Ogólne > Badania >  zrobilem badania na bolerioze  wynik wyszedł    negatywny ale chyba stycznosc mialem

## rak666

Mam czasem bóle mięśniowo stawowe ogólne rozbicie brak sił zaczerwienione gardło powiększony węzeł wysypka nie raz a to na stopach lub na rekach nie wielka nie raz bladość na twarzyi  i stan pod gorączkowy 37.3 pare miesiecy na początku   mam to od paru lat ???? nie wiem co to jest na badaniu napisali mi żeby powtórzyć za 4 -6 tygodni bo wyszło  vise z punktacją 5 i nie wyklucza mnie to z obserwacji badanie bylo western blood IGg      p100- 5 punktów  vise -5 punktów  p58 -4 punktów  p41- 1 punktów p39- 5 punktów OspA- 5 punktów  Jeden z OspC- 5 punktów  Jeden z p18-5 punktów żeby wyszła bolerioza musiał bym mieć co najmniej 7 punktów w innych nie mam nic ani jednego 0   wiec nie pisałem  ich proszę o pomoc nie wiem co mam z tym robić poz

----------

